# Rust on roof



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

Morning all, after some advice please. While washing the wife's car for the first time yesterday I noticed several small patches of rust on the roof like this (not very clear, phone wouldn't focus on the rust):










What's the best thing to do with it? As it's an 8 year old Micra, I doubt that it'll be covered by their corrosion warranty (esp as it hasn't got any service history ).

There's also a couple of dodgy repairs to the bonnet:










What's the best way to get these tidied up? Should I just be looking at one of the guides in this section? Just worried that someone has already tried to repair it... But have a DA now and ready to use it! :buffer:

Thanks in advance


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

Any ideas anyone? Really would appreciate some guidance on what to do, especially with the roof.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

First photo isn't clear enough to comment on.
The second photo looks like a badly executed touch-up, I don't think it's a rust bubble.


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks squiggs. Here's a better picture of one of the spots on the roof:












squiggs said:


> The second photo looks like a badly executed touch-up, I don't think it's a rust bubble.


If it is a bad touch up, should I be looking to try and polish it out or would I need to do some sanding and painting myself before polishing??


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

You sure thats rust and not dried bird poo?

Dave


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

banditbarron said:


> You sure thats rust and not dried bird poo?
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave - I've just been out to have another look - it probably started as bird poo, yes, as there's other patches on the roof where it hasn't broken through. I'm fairly sure that it has broken through in this patch though as I can get my fingernail into the crack. I gave the area a quick polish to see if anything came off, but it made no difference. What's the best thing(s) I can do to clear up this roof?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Best thing you can do is paint it.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

As above I'm afraid.
And it's going to be a tough job trying to get the rust out before painting .... and I'd be surprised if you were given guarantees that it wouldn't return.


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for being realistic! Is this something that I (completely inexperienced noob) could tackle with some sandpaper, rust inhibitor etc etc or should I take it somewhere and get it seen to properly?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

It needs to be looked at by a pro really mate - even for some bodyshops a roof respray can be a pretty tricky job ... deffo not something to be done as a first time diy job.
But a decent job is going to come at a price. 
Go round a few bodyshops - at each one let them see it, chat to them, ask them how they'll do it, tell them your expectations of the finished job and get a price.
Choose the one that you most trust to meet your expectations of the finished job for the price you can afford.


----------



## steve o (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd have a go at this with touch up first mate, you have nothing to lose other than about £10 for a touch up pen. Really depends on what your level of expectation is?

If you're happy with 70% correction / cover up, then touch up should do it. Just follow one of the guides.

Personally with stuff like this, I go over with the DA first to flatten the area, a bit of KuRust in the cracks, fill in with touch up, I then typically flatten back off with solvent sprayed onto a thin lint free cloth wrapped round a credit card rather than rubbing down with wet and dry (you just need to be careful not to remove all the paint you put in and leave it a tad proud), then DA the area again to fully flatten.

You should get 70%+ correction / cover up this way with minimal visible marks.

If you want it perfect, no option but to respray.

Here's a pic of a correction job I did last week with touch up. 

















By no means perfect, but the owner was happy with 70% cover up at a fraction of the cost to respray.

I'd also do the same with the excessive touch up on the bonnet, rub back lightly with some solvent leaving just slightly proud, then finish off with the DA.

Steve.


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Steve - that sounds like a much better idea to try first as the bodyshop I asked quoted around £400, which for an old Micra is more than I'd want to pay. 70% will do me!


----------



## steve o (Apr 17, 2009)

No worries mate. :thumb:

I think there's a guide on here somewhere about how to flatten touch up with solvent? Do some digging for it, it saves any disasterous mistakes you could make by flattening with wet and dry!!!

Essentially, you build up the touch up until its proud of the original paint. Then, get an old credit card and some thin lint free cloth and wrap it tight round the credit card. Spray some solvent onto the flat side of the card wrapped with the cloth and VERY gently rub at the touch up with the flat side (this method stops you taking too much paint out of the crack / scratch). The solvent will slowly soften and remove the touch up paint and do nothing to the original spray paint, allowing you to lower the level of the touch up to meet the level of the original paint. Don't take off too much and leave the touch up slightly proud of the original paint, then remove the final amount with your DA or rotary.

I use this solvent to take back the touch up - http://uk.rs-online.com/mobile/p/precision-eem-cleaning-fluids/1014965/?origin=PSF_344247|alt

Other solvents may work, but I haven't needed to try any as I know this does work.

Good luck!

Steve.


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks again Steve :thumb: - I won't be doing this for a couple of weeks but will let you know how I get on. Such helpful people on this forum!!


----------

